# Hello from Northeast Indiana



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought I'd introduce myself as a new member of the forum.

My wife and I were hay producers in Iowa for the past 8 years and relocated to Northeast Indiana last year. We are slowly restarting our hay operation here with some custom work and our own hay. We will be negotiating on some new ground this fall to increase our acreage substantially.

I work for a national full line feed manufacturer as a livestock nutritionist and my wife is a mixed animal veterinarian.

I am looking forward to using the resources on this forum. We use New Holland hay equipment and are starting to shop to upgrade our baler and rake.

Jim


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Lazy J. Sounds like you are the perfect guy to ask "how does hay quality parameter X impact livestock?" kind-of questions.









Chet.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Chet:

Shoot away with the questions. I worked for 4 years with companies that manufactured silage innoculants and hay preservatives. Couple this with the production experience from our farm and my training as a Livestock Nutritionist I can answer a myriad of questions about hay and livestock.

Jim


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Great to have you Jim, What a wealth of knowledge this forum has to offer!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to Hay talk and to the Hoosier State. I am just west of you about 50 miles. There is a pretty good New Holland dealer just south of you in Bluffton if you are looking to upgrade.

HHH


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Hoosier Hay Man said:


> Welcome to Hay talk and to the Hoosier State. I am just west of you about 50 miles. There is a pretty good New Holland dealer just south of you in Bluffton if you are looking to upgrade.
> 
> HHH


I bought parts from Tri County last fall for our mower, they have a good parts department. Luckily, Topeka New Holland opened a branch in Harlan which is about 3 miles from our house. Talk about convenient!

Jim


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Lazy J


----------



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

Its a true blessing to be able to work side by side with your wife . My wife and I 25 years now, children too. My daughter is off at college now. She looks forward now to coming home and running a baler and a swather. My son is still home, and is a big help anywhere i need him. Mostly baling and running a bale wagon. The time we have spent waiting for the dew to get off or come in as a family , joking around and just talking, is forever in our hearts.


----------

